# Which Spark Plug Brand For Champion 2500W Dual Fuel Inverter/Gen?



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi, I have a new Champion 2500W Model 200961 Dual Fuel Invert/Gen. I have just finished the initial break in period and I want to replace the factory spark plug with a good spark plug.
Whats everyone's preferred premium spark plug choice for their gen? My Champion gen came with a Torch E6RTC, Chinese special I'm sure. They show a NGKBPR5HS in the owners manual as a alternative. I have also found where Champion L87YC crosses with the TORCH. Is there any benefit to a Iridium plug if available? What your choice for a good plug?
Thanks!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I commented on your other thread. You want to go with the NGK. I thought there were actually two NGK plugs that are compatible but the cross reference doesn't mention the other NGK plug that's popular with the generator set. So your plug is going to be the BPR5HS. I have NGKs in all of my generators and they work well.


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> I commented on your other thread. You want to go with the NGK. I thought there were actually two NGK plugs that are compatible but the cross reference doesn't mention the other NGK plug that's popular with the generator set. So your plug is going to be the BPR5HS. I have NGKs in all of my generators and they work well.


Thank you LaSwamp  Will go with the NGK's


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Since his generator is a dual fuel I think he is looking for the iridium version of the BPR5HS. Shortly I will have the same generator in 2000W. I've already looked through the manual and it gives the same plug as his. I've looked, but I can't find the iridium version. I had no problem finding the iridium one for my bigger champion. Anybody happen to know what it is?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

It depends on if he plans to run his generator on LP. If he does, then you're right, he should look into the iridium version.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I can't speak for ret leo. But, as with my bigger gen I've only run it on propane and would like to keep it that way. I'm surprised I can't find the iridium cross reference. I'd assume I'm not too bright but I found the other plug cross reference.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Bluwolf said:


> I can't speak for ret leo. But, as with my bigger gen I've only run it on propane and would like to keep it that way. I'm surprised I can't find the iridium cross reference. I'd assume I'm not too bright but I found the other plug cross reference.


I haven't checked, but do we know if NGK makes an iridium plug in that size? I know they do for automotive applications. I don't think I've tried to locate one for a small engine.

ETA: After looking around, I was unable to find an NGK small engine iridium plug. I think a regular NGK plug would work fine, even with LP.


----------

